# 2240 hydraulic problem



## easymoney

My John Deere 2240 hydraulics,(P. Steering,and 3-point hitch) don't work at idle speed even though a new hydraulic pump and filter were installed. I also replaced all the seals in the 3-point hitch. when I raise the RPM's every thing works fine except a little chatter in the 3-point. can anyone help?


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Norm! You have a WIDE range of possible causes for this problem. Did the problem just recently start? What was the tractor doing just prior to this problem appearing? It could be blow oil ring, relief valve, check valve, contamination, or stoppage/restriction somewhere in the hyd. system. What does the hyd. oil look like? A nice honey brown and clear or does it have a milky color to it indicating water contamination? Have you pulled the filters to have a look? Be sure to inspect the hyd. oil pickup suction screen too. If it is clogged, it could be collapsed and restricting the system. I am not real familiar with this tractor model but thought I would at least try to throw out a few ideas and areas to have a look at.


----------



## easymoney

*2240 hydraulics*

This tractor had this problem when I bought it a few years ago and I have been running it that way. I pulled the pump just recently and had it inspected. The pump had an internal problem, so I bought a brand new one. I replaced the hydraulic oil two times and it is nice and clear changed the main hydraulic filter and of course the new pump has a new screen filter. There is an internal pump that feeds the hydraulic pump but the tractor has to be split to get to it.


----------



## Major D

*Replacing 3 Point Hitch Seals*

I have a 2130 that has begun leaking from the rear 3 point hitch seals (the bottom main lift arms). How hard is it to replace these seals? Something I can do myself? Do you have a URL with pics and instructions?

I spoke with someone that said as long as teh shaft was good I just had to push it nearly through from one side, replace the seals, then push it through from the other. Sounded too easy.....

Any onfo you can pass on will be greatly appreciated. Have a GREAT weekend!

Cheers,

Major D


----------

